# New to the forum



## beefcurtain (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm new to the form well kinda I talked to some of you on other forums like  Prince and hot ass Sheri v and some others. I'm looking forward to getting to know a lot more of you. but manly just do my research keep on the down low the hang down LOL if I got questions I'll ask. A lot of knowledge on these forums and I appreciate it people. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 6, 2017)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## OlympiaMeds (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi I'm new

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 8, 2017)

OlympiaMeds said:


> Hi I'm new
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk



Welcome dude!


----------



## beefcurtain (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks guys for the welcome

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------

